# New member, bulb question for surefire e2d



## brightbulbs (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys so my dad and I have always been a flashlight fans and we had a surefire e2d executive defender. We recently picked up a G2X pro since the bulb on the e2d burnt out or something.

Im wondering where to get a replacement bulb for the e2d? The original is fine but any upgraded ones that are higher lumens or even LED would be great! I looked around but couldn't find any so I made an account to get help.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 880arm (Oct 6, 2012)

The Surefire replacement lamp assembly is the MN03. These are still available directly from Surefire or through a large number of retailers (just do a Google search for Surefire MN03).

As far as upgrades are concerned, you have several routes you can go. You can get higher output incandescent bulbs (for example from Lumens Factory), drop-in LED replacements for your stock bulb (check the Buy/Sell/Trade listings here and in CPF Marketplace), or complete replacement heads for use with LED's (from Surefire or aftermarket companies).

Oh, and by the way :welcome:


----------



## 35Studio (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi. I was searching for the same question for my E2D Incan when I found this thread. I ordered a Lumen Factory 350 lumens bulb from lighthound (with appropriate batteries because I think it says it needs IMR rechargeable ones ). Do I just need to swap out the bulbs? And is it an easy process?

Thanks


----------



## 880arm (Oct 6, 2012)

35Studio said:


> Hi. I was searching for the same question for my E2D Incan when I found this thread. I ordered a Lumen Factory 350 lumens bulb from lighthound (with appropriate batteries because I think it says it needs IMR rechargeable ones ). Do I just need to swap out the bulbs? And is it an easy process?
> 
> Thanks



It's no harder than changing the batteries - Remove the head, tap it against your hand until the old lamp assembly falls out, insert new lamp assembly, and replace head. The hardest part will be opening the package your new lamp assembly was shipped in.

Speaking of batteries, if these are your first IMR's you should head over to the Battery and Electronics forum and read up on how to safely charge and use them as these aren't like the AA NiMH batteries most people are familiar with. They have very different characteristics and require the use of a different charger.

And :welcome: to you as well.


----------



## 35Studio (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the info and the welcome. Will definitely check out the battery posts.


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 16, 2012)

35Studio said:


> Hi. I was searching for the same question for my E2D Incan when I found this thread. I ordered a Lumen Factory 350 lumens bulb from lighthound (with appropriate batteries because I think it says it needs IMR rechargeable ones ). Do I just need to swap out the bulbs? And is it an easy process?
> 
> Thanks



I was looking at doing the same thing. Will it be close to 350 lumens? I have had the e2d executive for many years and would like to upgrade the bulb.
Hell I never even ran a set of batteries though it. 

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 19, 2012)

Post deleted.


----------



## scaredofthedark (Dec 19, 2012)

Lumens factory rate their lumens at the bulb. So their 110 is gonna be equal to about 65 sf lumens give. Or take. 350 would be around 200. But i would really careful using those imr bulbs hey can only run for 
5 min due to the heat and current draw.



n2stuff said:


> I was looking at doing the same thing. Will it be close to 350 lumens? I have had the e2d executive for many years and would like to upgrade the bulb.
> Hell I never even ran a set of batteries though it.
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. So 200 lumens is not half bad compaired to the stock lamp. The stock lamp is 60 lumens? I wonder what the lamp life is?


----------



## scaredofthedark (Dec 21, 2012)

not half bad is an understate i would think...

i use the 150lumen LF bulb and it's much brighter than the SF stock bulb, and it uses LiIon so output is alot more linear not much yellowing compared to the primaries.


----------

